# Treated 4x4x8 versus 4-5" posts



## Bruce67 (May 17, 2014)

Lowes has 8ft treated 4x4's at the same price as my local farm store has 4-5" treated posts. I can get a contractors discount at Lowes larger than my quantity discount at TSC or Rural King. 

So, when you compare a 4x4x8 from Lowes with typical fence posts for vineyard use am I better off sticking with fence posts or Lowes 4x4's?

Thanks much;
Bruce


----------



## grapeman (May 17, 2014)

I would say it depends on which has the better treatment. To me the treated fence posts rot faster than the 4x4s do.


----------



## FTC Wines (May 17, 2014)

It truly is all about the amount of treatment. I found a local source for 5" posts that had 2x the treatment level of the common 4x4's for $2 bucks less! I'd look around at various farm supply's. ( not tractor supply, their posts at the time were about the same as 4x4's) this was No. Ga. 5 yrs ago. Roy


----------



## Bruce67 (May 17, 2014)

*4x4's*

How do I know how much treatment has been given to treated material?

Bruce


----------



## grapeman (May 18, 2014)

Some of the manufacturers have a rating system, such as damp exposure of wet exposure. Ask the store. It isn't easy to find out sometimes.


----------



## FTC Wines (May 18, 2014)

Pressure treated lumber at the box stores &'lumber yards have tags on them stating the level of treatment. The "local" pressure treatment yard, they did the treatment right on site, had a data sheet for the difference fence posts & marine lumber they sold. Believe it's required by law these days. Roy


----------



## bigdrums2 (May 18, 2014)

You can also get the fence posts and dip them in tar and it will hold up well. Just check the prices.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------

